# Lake houston dam, san jacinto river



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

Was another beautiful day out on the river, brought home 10 nice catfish biggest being 20'' and 3 crappie with the biggest being 13". Sure beats the hell outta going to work!!! Too bad a have to trim the big oak in the front yard tomorrow or I would be on the river again with a pole in my hand!!!:headknock Forgot to add 2 of the crappie where full of eggs, as well as 4 of the big catfish, shouldnt they have dropped their eggs by now? what you guys think?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice haul!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Good catch and pictures.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Great trip, very interesting (non-standard) pics.


----------



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey next time you go can you snap a pic of these cables that are supposed to be stopping people getting to the ****?

I was told the are open now, I just have not been that way in years. But hopefully in a week or two I will be there.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll be up there Monday. Went a week ago and kept 10 good blues. Threw about 30 smaller fish back. Stayed til 1:30 but only got to fish a few hours due to dodging storms. Hopefully we'll have better weather Monday.
Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

Man the river seems down. I don't remember the concrete on the sides being that high.


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

The river level is controlled by the tide, it was low tide when I took the picture, you can see the concrete ledge in front of the dam about 30-40 yards from where they are letting out the water


----------



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah I seen it Friday. It was about 4" under now. Great place to tear up a lower unit lol.


----------

